
The us economy is losing billions because foreign students aren’t enrolling - empath75
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/19/business/international-students-decline/index.html
======
downerending
He who pays the piper calls the tunes.

I'm a huge advocate of higher education, but it seems like a bad idea to fund
it in a major way with the tuition of foreign students. Far better to provide
those students education without a premium, or perhaps even at a slight
discount.

------
vanniv
and now the schools are stuck accepting those students the people who fund the
places intended -- their own communities

~~~
atonse
International students make up for it by paying 3-4x what in-state students
pay.

Do you have any evidence of the zero-sum nature of your comment? That
international students are taking spots away from local students?

~~~
souprock
If acceptance is below 100%, people are being denied spots. If students are
constantly getting waitlisted, that is even worse, with an unfulfilled promise
amounting to denial.

UCF is a convenient example for me:

UCF is informally known as "U Can't Finish" because the classes fill up before
all the students can register. You can see the complaints on /r/ucf around
registration time, and I've heard about this personally from people who have
experienced it. For example, a CS student can't graduate because the physics
classes all have over 150 people waitlisted.

According to wikipedia, "enrollment today exceeds 66,000 students from 157
countries, all 50 states and Washington, D.C.". The school is 4% international
and rejects 50% of applicants. Unless nearly all of the rejected students are
international, there are many non-international students who lost spots to the
international students.

------
Havoc
Not surprising given visa and cost hurdle. Plus starting life with a mountain
of debt seems like a poor strategy

------
hindsightbias
Just raise the tuition prices to make up the difference. Most of these schools
see foreign students as a cash cow anyway.

